# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Asteroid, meteor, meteorit dhe meteoroid

## [Asteroid]

Termat asteroid, meteor, meteorit dhe meteoroid shpesh ngatërrohen nga pakujdesia, sidomos kur dy prej tyre kërcënojnë Tokën në të njëjtën ditë. Këtu është një shpjegues i shpejtë sipas www.livescience.com

Asteroidi është një objekt shkëmbor më i vogël se një planet  quhet nganjëherë planet minor, mini-planet ose planetoid, sipas NASA-S. Burime të tjera i referohen si copa të lirshme në hapësirë​​ ose fragmente tëmbetura nga formimi i sistemit diellor (si pjesë shtesët që mbeten pas montimi vetë i një rafti librash të prodhuara nga IKEA).
Ka miliona asteroide orbital me diellin, disa nga të cilat (750.000) janë gjetur në rripin asteroid, një unazë e madhe midis orbitave të Marsit dhe Jupiterit. Asteroidi mund të jetë qindra kilometra i gjerë: Asteroidi Ceres, nganjëherë quhet planet xhuxh - është 940 km i gjerë.
Shkencëtarët janë të etur për të studiuar asteroidet sepse ata zbulojnë kaq shumë informacion në lidhje me formimin e hershme të sistemit tonë diellor rreth 4.6 miliardë vjet më parë. Një mënyrë për ti studiuar është për ti vëzhguar kur ata vijnë në afërsi të Tokës, si asteroidi 2012 DA14 sot (15 shkurt).
Meteor është një asteroid apo objekt tjetër që digjet dhe avullohet pas hyrjes në atmosferën e Tokës. Nëse një meteor mbijeton nëpër atmosferë dhe bie në sipërfaqe të Tokës, quhet meteorit.
Meteorites janë kategorizuar zakonisht si prej hekuri ose guri. Siç nënkupton emri, meteorites prej hekuri janë të përbërë nga rreth 90 për qind hekur; meteorites prej guri janë të përbërë nga oksigjen, hekur, magnez, silic, dhe elemente të tjera.
Dhe meteorët? Kjo është një term i përgjithshëm që përshkruan grimca të vogla të kometave ose asteroideve që janë në orbitë rreth Diellit. Nuk është pranuar universalisht përkufizimi (bazuar në madhësinë apo ndonjë karakteristikë tjetër), që dallon një meteoroid nga një asteroid  meteroidi është thjesht më i vogël sesa asteroidi.
Vetëm kur këto objekte hyjnë në atmosferën ato quhen meteorë, si meteori që u vu re sot në Rusi. Për shkak se meteori shpërthen në atmosferë, duke rezultuar në topa të zjarrta, njihet nga astronomët edhe si bolid. Por përsëri, nuk ka asnjë përkufizim  astronomët quajnë bolid thjesht çdo top të zjarrtë shumë të ndritshëm qiellor.

----------

